# Pre-Diabetes



## Revenuecycle (Nov 4, 2008)

Can someone please tell me how to post dx pre-diabetes?

Thanks


----------



## daniel (Nov 4, 2008)

Use 790.29- Other Abnormal Gucose

Under The Description States Pre-diabetes
Check It Out In The Book.


Respectfully
Daniel,cpc


----------

